

The Art of Code Review: A Dropbox Story - leahculver
http://www.objc.io/issue-22/dropbox.html

======
aston
Also nice is the style guide, which also covers a number of best practices for
modern Objective-C:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/5utnlwhr18ax05c/style-
gu...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/5utnlwhr18ax05c/style-
guide.html?dl=0)

~~~
kelukelugames
Curious, has anyone adopted another company's published style guide?

~~~
spigoon
At Tilt we use the NY Times Objective-C styleguide.
[https://github.com/NYTimes/objective-c-style-
guide](https://github.com/NYTimes/objective-c-style-guide)

~~~
siledh
That makes sense, those journalists just need to have a good writing style.

------
bshimmin
I think this may very well be the most joyless article about software
engineering I've ever read. The sort of weird tone of moderately enthused
Newspeak is also quite frightening in a way.

~~~
rikkus
Initially I thought it seemed unreal, with the way it was written, then I
thought perhaps it was satire, but couldn't work out what was funny about it.

"Bask in our engineer’s prideful feeling that every single line now being
added to the Dropbox for iOS app began as a task in Maniphest."

I follow a system just like this; it keeps things working smoothly, but I'm
not sure I'm basking in any kind of pride over it.

------
joeconway
Much more interesting in my opinion is the Square article also in this issue
of objc.io
[http://www.objc.io/issue-22/square.html](http://www.objc.io/issue-22/square.html)

I am surprised to not see that article on HN instead of this one.

------
drisco
Even though this might be best for the company and the product, does anyone
else feel that big bureaucratic processes like this take away the joy and
creativity of coding? I suppose it is because I'm more fond of coding as an
art than as a science.

~~~
krazydad
Totally. While it seems appropriate that a product like Dropbox would require
some very careful risk management and quality control, this feels like a
joyless environment, despite the occasional use of memes in quality control
threads.

------
krazydad
Thank god there's a few dank memes to offset the bitter taste of the mountain
of red-tape. Employee morale must be off-the-charts!

